# Countertop cleaning after prep.



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 21, 2020)

Just curious since I always feel like I never can get clean enough after prepping some chicken or meat on the counter. I was wondering what everyone uses after they prep food. I use water and the bleach made for sanitizing but it just says 2 tsp to one gallon of bleach. I just feel like that’s not much. What is everyone else using?


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 21, 2020)

I use this stuff before and after. Kills everything I'm worried about. Even though I can't see the link....


----------



## Electric88 (Jan 21, 2020)

I've used a spray bottle that has vinegar and water mixed 1:1.


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2020)

I use cutting boards when doing any prep.
The Bleach is the best way if it smells like bleach wash it with the hottest water you can handle,chlorine is dissipated with hot water.
Richie


----------



## Electric88 (Jan 21, 2020)

Good point on the cutting board. I've also been known to throw a layer of plastic wrap (regular old cling) on the counter underneath the cutting board to try and help contain the raw meat


----------



## normanaj (Jan 21, 2020)

You answered you're own question.Watet and bleach in the ratio you mentioned.


----------



## dr k (Jan 21, 2020)

*Bleach to Water Ratio For Disinfectant*
*(FOOD CONTACT SURFACES)*


For cleaning food handling equipment and food contact surfaces such as plastic cutting boards*, stainless cutlery, dishes, glassware, pots and pans, stainless utensils, pet bowls, teething rings,



*2 teaspoons Clorox® Regular-Bleach / GALLON water*

– *200 ppm* chlorine mixture using today’s concentrated *8.25%* REGULAR bleach
– Dilution bleach to water ratio of *1:392*

(Informational sources listed below)

1/8 teaspoon Clorox® Regular-Bleach per cup of water

Pre-wash surface with detergent and water. Then soak with the sanitizing solution of bleach and water. Allow solution to contact surface for at least 2 minutes for optimum effectiveness. Drain and air dry.

**Plastic cutting boards* may be sanitized with a stronger 600 ppm solution (2 tablespoons per gallon or 3/8 teaspoon per cup). Stand for 2 minutes, rinse.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 21, 2020)

I also use the cleaner in the link " that does open for me".


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2020)

Star San foaming sanitizer is great at penetrating cuts in Cutting Boards and is No Rinse. USDA and FDA approved...JJ


----------



## Omnivore (Jan 21, 2020)

It sounds like you already know your stuff, but I thought this was pretty thorough too.


			https://www.doh.wa.gov/Portals/1/Documents/8340/970-216-Disinfect-en-L.pdf
		


You can also buy those PPM test strips if you want to check your solution now and then. I used to work in commercial kitchens and the health inspectors will actual ding a restaurant for having sanitizing solution that is TOO strong because bleach residue can be left behind once the surface dries. A lot of people want to over do it with bleach but more is not always better


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2020)

I use the same as norwester . Works great .


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 21, 2020)

My wife and I use Lysol All Purpose Cleaner - Complete Clean

Kills 99.9% germs including Salmonella, E coli, Staph, Avarian Influenza A (H1N1), Herpes simplex type 1 & 2.

Then wash with soapy water....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2020)

Another issue with Bleach as a Sanitizer is it has to be wiped away if not mixed properly. Too many people use the Dish Towel that has fallen on the floor, dried Not Quite Clean washed dishes, wiped Chicken schmutz from hands because the knife was slipping and twisting, etc. You must let, properly mixed, bleach solution Air Dry or wipe with Single Use Disposable Towel from an enclosed, protective dispenser...JJ


----------



## bregent (Jan 21, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Star San foaming sanitizer is great at penetrating cuts in Cutting Boards and is No Rinse. USDA and FDA approved...JJ



That's what I use - it's a favorite among homebrewers. Leaves absolutely no taste and is completely food safe. It's phosphoric acid and kills microbes by creating an extremely low pH environment.  I use it mostly for my sausage making equipment.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2020)

Norwester55 said:


> I use this stuff before and after. Kills everything I'm worried about.


Just ordered another case .


----------



## JCAP (Jan 21, 2020)

Disinfecting Multi-Surface Cleaner - Lemongrass Citrus | Seventh Generation
					

Use our Disinfecting Multi-Surface Cleaner against viruses on hard non-porous surfaces when used in accordance with the directions for use on the product label.




					www.seventhgeneration.com
				




This is usually my go to for cleaning after cooking. Works like a charm I think.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 21, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> No Rinse. USDA and FDA approved...JJ


This ,,,, and the Purell  from post 2 . 
No rinse ,, no scent ,,, food safe  .  " Food industry "  on the label .


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 22, 2020)

Good info guys. Thanks a lot I appreciate it.


----------



## mtnlakeman (Jan 22, 2020)

I use soap and water first to get everything smeared around then sanitize with a white vinegar rinse. I'll use bleach  in cold water once a week to kill all the bugs that survived the vinegar  wash.  Bleach reacts with stainlesss and can leave stains is the reason I limit it to once a week. I was also told it dissipates at 90 degrees so if you're using it to disinfect you should use cold water and it has a contact time of 10 minutes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2020)

We use Clorox clean up, or rubbing alcohol.
I spray alcohol on my grinder & stuffer parts after they have been washed.
We use alcohol on the granite counter tops, and Clorox cleanup on everything else.
Al


----------

